# Stools in crumbs?



## 21598 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello everyone,I have been reading this wonderful site for years now, and this is my first message. I live in France and have been suffering from what I would call minor IBS symptoms since I am 10. In the past 18 years (you guessed it: I am 28 now!), I only experienced two or three times where I couldn't make it to the bathroom, including one in the middle of the subway... But right to the point: I have been experiencing a strange phenomenon for one month now, which I would call "stools in crumbs". It started with classical symptoms, namely liquid diarrhea, then I took some meds (trimebutine), including anti-bacterials (nifuroxazid, not antibiotics), and then the liquid diarrhea turned into fragmented stools. Actually I don't know how to call it. Excuse the gross image, but imagine a normal stool in which you would put an explosive device, ignite it, and the result is those torn little solid pieces that I have now. The urge, moderate compared to a liquid diarrhea, appears just after the meal, in the morning and at noon, almost never at night.So, does this symptom ring a bell to anyone? I couldn't find any reference on the web.Thank you for your help,Jeffrey.


----------



## masterplan (Aug 6, 2006)

I think mine look like what you're describing. It's like I'm building a nice little rockery at the bottom of my toilet.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah its the wonderful world of IBS. I've had stools that vary all the time, kinda got it under control. Have you ever been tested for SIBO, Jeffrey L.?


----------



## 21598 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the fast responses!


> quote:Have you ever been tested for SIBO, Jeffrey L.?


No. Actually I didn't know it exists before your post! I probably need to dig deeper into the informative sections of this site.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Or my personal favorite, sand.


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Artjunky..... I'm with you. I have often described that 'not quite liquid, not quite solid' poopies as 'sand.' Or maybe salt. I've also had the bile-like pebbles, the poops that look like lots of big, poopy paper shavings...the list goes on and on.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

This is exactly the same case with me....Hmmmm...I always thought I had IBS-C. Since I am always constipated and rarely go diariehhiah.I guess you can have both.


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

Would you have rumbling in the lower larger intestines if you have SIBO? (small int)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Intestinal noises may be from many many things.Several of which are totally normal.Everyone's bowels make some noise all the time. The only time they are every really silent it is a medical emergency because you have a complete obstruction.Why some people are louder than others is not really well understood, but lots of people with otherwise totally normal digestion and stool have loud intestines.K.


----------

